# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Fillarin hankinta

## Bajeri

Hola!

Uusi fillari hankinnassa ja harkinnassa seuraavat:

Orbea Alma 29 H50

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Orbea-Alma-H...pa/pORALMAH50/


Cube Acid 2020 

https://www.sporthammer.fi/cube-acid...ridium-n-black

Kokemuksia ja tietoa kaivataan puolesta ja vastaan...  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

Kummassakaan ei liene kummempia vikoja, itse kallistuisin Cubeen jos noista valittava, NX:n osat, paremmat jarrut ja ehkä hieman parempi keulu puoltavat mutta tärkeintä kuitenkin että kuinka pyörä sinulle sopii...

----------

